#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Trip to Batangas

## rose



----------


## rose

Lian, Batangas. 3 hours drive from Manila. We arrived around 6 pm last Saturday hoping to enjoy the beach instead we found this. It was low tide and where the kids are playing is actually the beach we are supposed to enjoy.

As it turns out we arrived ahead of time. The beach had not arrived yet!

----------


## rose



----------


## rose

lesson 101. taught my youngest girl the sound of the goat. an opportunity as it turns out.

----------


## rose



----------


## rose

the beach! It was quite a disappointment for the girls!

----------


## kingwilly

Where did the ocean go ? haha

----------


## rose

but they made friends!

----------


## rose

lots of friends....

----------


## rose



----------


## rose

tagaytay view. dinnertime on our way! it was raining hard but still a great view!

----------


## rose

still tagaytay

----------


## rose



----------


## rose

you should try....bulalohan ....near the sky!

----------


## rose

> Where did the ocean go ? haha


had a break and came back early morning. the same place!

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Looks like you enjoyed my province!

----------


## rose

hahahahaha 2 days is not enough.

The place is not crowded since the resort i just about to be developed.

----------


## rose



----------


## rose



----------


## rose

from greater manila area via south super highway!

----------


## rose

slex  - south luzon express way.... bigger view~

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^SLEX - more often known as the Highway from Hell or the Mike Arroyo Retrement Fund Highway. SIX YEARS OF COMMUTER HELL - AND STILL NOT DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rose

your heart.....davis.....

santa rosa exit....

----------


## rose

pass by a city in progress.... a vision of one of the business tycoon here in manila, lucio tan.....EPPI > Township > Eton City

----------


## rose

great vision actually....eton city at present

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Eton City....Where they bulldozed up the green, lush countryside about a year ago, leaving a big pile of dirt which continues to sit there as a big pile of dirt until today (or at least yesterday which was when I last drove by it). Nice sign, though. By the way, Rosie, what did you do with all the cars???Airbrush them out of your photos???Or is there some magic travel time the rest of us haven't discovered? I have never seen SLEX that empty during daylight hours. Maybe on a Sunday REALLY early in the morning when the brainwashed masses are at mass???? How did you do it? Inquiring minds want to know!!!!

----------


## rose

......magic! some pictures are not mine actually!

----------


## rose

gimmick place province style...... just after the santa rosa exit....

----------


## DaffyDuck

> 


What happened to his shell?

----------


## rose

hey davis when are you going back to manila with the wife? hope to meet you soon and the wife of course!

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Not sure, now that you folks are gunning foreigners down in the streets of Makati!

----------


## tommdawg

This is my second attempt to comment.
Excuse me if it comes in duplicate but I got a message saying something about not adding a link. Rules!!!
You were very close to white sand.
When coming from Tagaytay you will approach Lian. At the Shell gas station turn left and after passing through the town of Lian, staying on the same road , you will be back in the countryside. After about 10K you will come to a right turn, with some kind of white concrete obstruction in the middle of the road as you turn. Another 1K and there you are. Beautiful sheltered bay with white sand beach and all manner of accommodation from nipa huts to The Coral Beach Club which has the coldest beer in the world. Google Coral Beach Club Matabungkay for the full story.

----------


## rose

> ^Not sure, now that you folks are gunning foreigners down in the streets of Makati!


sad....

----------


## rose

> This is my second attempt to comment.
> Excuse me if it comes in duplicate but I got a message saying something about not adding a link. Rules!!!
> You were very close to white sand.
> When coming from Tagaytay you will approach Lian. At the Shell gas station turn left and after passing through the town of Lian, staying on the same road , you will be back in the countryside. After about 10K you will come to a right turn, with some kind of white concrete obstruction in the middle of the road as you turn. Another 1K and there you are. Beautiful sheltered bay with white sand beach and all manner of accommodation from nipa huts to The Coral Beach Club which has the coldest beer in the world. Google Coral Beach Club Matabungkay for the full story.


oooppppss sorry.... not so good with camera....but will try better next time....

----------


## forreachingme

I'm living in Sta Rosa and go every few days up in Tagaytay... 
Went saturday, then down the lake was nice, made some pics but the weather was not so good...Will upload a few pics about Tagaytay in a thread in  near future and probably finish once the Laguna de Bay poorly started thread...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^^Turns out the dead foreigner was simply a case of MPS, so no big deal. We just made it from Sucat to Lipa in one hour; road is finally (after five years) getting there. May try Lipa to Makati this weekend.

----------


## splitpin100

looks beautiful

----------


## ossierob

Thanks Rose....once knew a girl from Batangas

----------


## wefearourdespot

> hahahahaha 2 days is not enough.
> 
> The place is not crowded since the resort i just about to be developed.


no wonder it's desert, you need military boots to walk over all that rubbish

----------


## wefearourdespot

> the beach! It was quite a disappointment for the girls!


is the soil sand or mud ?

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Originally Posted by Sir Wilson
> 
> 
> Where did the ocean go ? haha
> 
> 
> had a break and came back early morning. the same place!


I guess mud .

----------


## wefearourdespot

> looks beautiful


you need to look better.

----------

